# 1/350 enterprise



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/350 Star Trek Enterprise build. The first part of this brief video shows the model in it's rawest form, in front of a neutral background. It was lit,Weathered and Painted per the 11' Filming miniature as it was seen during the original run of the series, based on the info and research I have done through the years, Going to great lengths to get the Engine Pods to be as close to the filming miniatures as they were seen during the course of the series.
Not how they appear now.

I added smaller videos showing my engine pod effect with a comparison of the real miniatures from The Doomsday Machine.

The last part is a SPFX video lovingly recreated to reflect the original effects in the series(complete with star bleed ).


----------



## [EAGLE] (Sep 8, 2012)

Very nice, of course. You are a master, sir.
Are ALL the LEDs blinking in those engines?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

[EAGLE] said:


> Very nice, of course. You are a master, sir.
> Are ALL the LEDs blinking in those engines?


Thanks. Yes ALL of the lights are firing off in the engines...as close to the original effect as I could achieve.


----------



## [EAGLE] (Sep 8, 2012)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thanks. Yes ALL of the lights are firing off in the engines...as close to the original effect as I could achieve.


 Itooks perfect. I take it you did not use the R2 light kit?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

[EAGLE] said:


> Itooks perfect. I take it you did not use the R2 light kit?


Yes, what he said.....
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

It actually did start out with the Polar Lights kit. But I discarded 99.9% of it. Why?...it was wrong.

Let's clarify.
I wanted my build(just like all my builds), to look like they really do. Not what the crowd says it's supposed to look like, not what the "well a real starship should have this"bunch.

Whatever the subject matter is. I research the hell out of it.

As mentioned, Im a pretty boring guy when it comes to this stuff.
I wanted the Engine Pods to act and spin and light like all the reference clips I have. Period. I really wish I could have bought a lighting kit but every single one is wrong. Also, I wanted them to reflect the Pods as seen during the series original run, not remastered, not what some expert thinks they should look, but the way they actually look,Or in this case looked.


Im pretty happy with what I have now...my engines are super quiet, I can change the rotation speed via an easily accessible potentiometer and all without attending a four year college course.

First step...Open the box.


Thanks again.

Here's a similar video of the model I did on its base...raw except for the added music(apologies to the tabletop crowd).


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Impressive, as usual. I always look forward to your models. This one like all your others is exceptional. Still my favorite fictional starship and you did her justice. Kudos!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Capt. Krik said:


> Impressive, as usual. I always look forward to your models. This one like all your others is exceptional. Still my favorite fictional starship and you did her justice. Kudos!


From one Captain to another, Many Thanks!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thanks. Yes ALL of the lights are firing off in the engines...as close to the original effect as I could achieve.


How did you achieve getting ALL the lights to blink? I have the R2 Light Kit myself. But I also have a couple of N-20 motors. I've got as far as painting the inside for light block. Haven't done any kind of wiring. Seems the more I watch the WIP videos of building the Enterprise, the more I find it intimidating. Finding it hard to even start on this build. The Enterprise IS MY GRAIL KIT and I can't even start on her. Really pisses me off! Not sure where to start.:freak:
I too do some research on a model that I am about to build. I'm no rivot counter by a long shot, but I try to look as it did on the screen. Remember now, I said try.....:wink2:
I apologise for the rant in advance.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> How did you achieve getting ALL the lights to blink? I have the R2 Light Kit myself. But I also have a couple of N-20 motors. I've got as far as painting the inside for light block. Haven't done any kind of wiring. Seems the more I watch the WIP videos of building the Enterprise, the more I find it intimidating. Finding it hard to even start on this build. The Enterprise IS MY GRAIL KIT and I can't even start on her. Really pisses me off! Not sure where to start.:freak:
> I too do some research on a model that I am about to build. I'm no rivot counter by a long shot, but I try to look as it did on the screen. Remember now, I said try.....:wink2:
> I apologise for the rant in advance.
> -Jim G.G.


No worries sir!

I have almost 20 Lights in each engine Pod. And they do indeed fire off. I downloaded a bunch of clips of the effect and continually checked what I did against what was done. It was a frustrating time...Several times the model almost became a flying spaceship...against my wall!


----------



## [EAGLE] (Sep 8, 2012)

JGG1701 said:


> Yes, what he said.....
> -Jim G.G.


Yeah I got it, buddy. Thanks for your help.:freak:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

[EAGLE] said:


> Yeah I got it, buddy. Thanks for your help.:freak:


Not sure what is meant by this...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Not sure what is meant by this...


Ditto...
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Very nice work!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> Very nice work!


Many Thanks indeed!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

20 LEDs in each pod? How did you lay them out? It looks phenomenal!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

charonjr said:


> 20 LEDs in each pod? How did you lay them out? It looks phenomenal!


Many Thanks!

In my notes...somewhere, there is a layout pattern of the Christmas lights used in the 11' miniature. I based it on that.


----------



## [EAGLE] (Sep 8, 2012)

```

```



JGG1701 said:


> Ditto...
> -Jim G.G.


Really? It means I get he didn't didnt use the stock round 2 love that kit. Didn't ned your help and understanding the OP.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

[EAGLE] said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Really? It means I get he didn't didnt use the stock round 2 love that kit. Didn't ned your help and understanding the OP.


I meant no offense. I was curious as well.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I love the slower spinning engines. I used the R2 motors, and I'm not in a hurry to do major modifications, but is there something I can add to slow them down?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I love the slower spinning engines. I used the R2 motors, and I'm not in a hurry to do major modifications, but is there something I can add to slow them down?


To be honest, Probably...however since I totally(99.9%)Discarded the Polar Lights lighting kit I wouldn't feel comfortably advising you. As I mentioned I installed a potentiometer as well as resistors to my set up. Why? The lighting is way too bright to match the scale and look(if you want the model to reflect the original 11' miniature and NOT that regurgitated remastered nonsense).

Also my motors are super quiet, without the addition of foam or any other such recommended application.

Also, as mentioned, and I sincerely apologize for this, I am severely limited in my mobility and will be for quite some time. If you are still interested in the near future, once I can get back to my bench and notes, Ill be glad to help you out.:wink2:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I remember seeing black and white pics of the nacelle lights, sans lights, but with a lot of the glass mirror shards in place. I will have to research for color references with lights in place.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Captain Han Solo said:


> To be honest, Probably...however since I totally(99.9%)Discarded the Polar Lights lighting kit I wouldn't feel comfortably advising you. As I mentioned I installed a potentiometer as well as resistors to my set up. Why? The lighting is way too bright to match the scale and look(if you want the model to reflect the original 11' miniature and NOT that regurgitated remastered nonsense).


When I built my TOS-E, I made it a hybrid of the original miniature, the better elements of the remastered CG asset, and my interpretation of what the "real" ship might look like. Sometimes, like in the case of the PG Falcon, I go for studio miniature authenticity, and I love the research and modifications to duplicate what the original artists did decades ago. In other cases, I want to explore my own sense of kid whimsy that made me love the ship to begin with. That was my goal with the E. Total respect for your authentic version. If I ever build the kit again, I might do the same.

If anyone knows a brand of potentiometer that I can splice into the power supply to the Polar Lights motors to slow down the spinning without wrecking anything else, let me know.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hunk A Junk said:


> When I built my TOS-E, I made it a hybrid of the original miniature, the better elements of the remastered CG asset, and my interpretation of what the "real" ship might look like. Sometimes, like in the case of the PG Falcon, I go for studio miniature authenticity, and I love the research and modifications to duplicate what the original artists did decades ago. In other cases, I want to explore my own sense of kid whimsy that made me love the ship to begin with. That was my goal with the E. Total respect for your authentic version. If I ever build the kit again, I might do the same.
> 
> If anyone knows a brand of potentiometer that I can splice into the power supply to the Polar Lights motors to slow down the spinning without wrecking anything else, let me know.


Looks great man!
Hey listen, I really wish I could do a build up based on what I think things should look like! But, I have admitted and said this many times before, I am a boring guy. It drives me nuts to make something and have it not look like what It's supposed to be!!LOL!



Your going to have to run the Potentiometer off separately to the rest of the Polar Lights lighting...why? Because you'll end up slowing down the flash rate of the navigational lights and dimming the regular lights(which isn't bad as they are way too bright), But be careful of shorting out everything.


----------



## Kolarson (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow, that looks amazing. Fantastic job!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Kolarson said:


> Wow, that looks amazing. Fantastic job!


Thank you very much indeed!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beautiful work, Mark! You are definitely the master of achieving the _STOS _look. :thumbsup:

You mentioned that your motors were super quiet. Can you give us a source on those? I've been dreading putting those noisy things from the lighting kit in the nacelles.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A tribute of sorts to the original Masters of the Trek SPFX...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> TREK SPFX TRIBUTE BEST - YouTube


Wow!!!!
Just like an T.V. episode clip.
Thanks for sharing.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Having forgotten I had these brief videos that I had finished prior to my surgery and thinking there probably would be no interest in this type of Model kit film anyway(it's not a table top video with a shaky cell phone), I kinda tossed them. However with out much to do while I recuperate, I revisited them and thought they were kinda cool. A tribute to the Star Trek effects masters.


----------



## jerrlaro (May 9, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> 1/350 LOWER HULL - YouTube


Fantastic!!!!!!
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> Fantastic!!!!!!
> -Jim G.G.


Again,Many thanks.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The answer is "no?" :crying:


I thought I addressed that! Sorry my friend!

I bought a bunch of mini motors off of either EBAY or Amazon when this kit came out. I can't remember what motor, who I bought them from, make or model. I just Googled quite mini motors and it gave me a bunch of stuff I researched.

I tweaked them a little more. Also slowing them down helps a bit, so they don't sound like your coffee grinder.

I also adjusted the spinning inner dome. If it is off...even a little it will scrape, the inside plastic causing even more noise.

I will actually have to take some of this apart in the near future as I have another build to do...not mine, but one that will be a duplicate of this. Hopefully Ill write everything down this time.

Wish I could be more help.:smile2:


----------



## jerrlaro (May 9, 2009)

Mouth wateringly gorgeous!

Possibly the most beautiful model I've seen so far! In particular, the bussards are outstanding - beautiful lights and spinner speed.

Are you sure you didn't steal that from the Smithsonian?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Silly Question....*

What steps did you take from beginning to end to complete your Enterprise?
I'm at a complete loss on where to start.....
Thanks,
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> What steps did you take from beginning to end to complete your Enterprise?
> I'm at a complete loss on where to start.....
> Thanks,
> -Jim G.G.


Well the first step for me was research...a lot of it. I had accumulated a lot of material on my own. I loved the ship. The first thing I did was fill in and remove those horrid gridlines. I didn't care what condescending and arrogant reasoning was given...They were wrong.

Of course, if you have the newer release, you don't have to worry about that.

Funny story...
I actually suggested that months before Polar Lights released their SMOOTH hull, that perhaps it might be a good Idea to do just that. I was immediately told that it was a stupid idea and financially ridiculous.

The lighting is another area. Lighting is an art form unto itself. And was a major pain to get right. It needed to look correct for the scale of the model and not an 11' model...If you have to wear welders goggles to view your model, you're on the wrong track.
The lighting in the engine pods is the real trick.

Im sorry Im not offering more here but I'll tell you what. I will be building in essence a duplicate of my personal build in the near future and will document everything I do.
All though I did before, I skipped a lot because it was my own build and really didn't have the time.:smile2:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you sir.
I would appreciate any help you can provide.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I thought I addressed that! Sorry my friend!
> 
> I bought a bunch of mini motors off of either EBAY or Amazon when this kit came out. I can't remember what motor, who I bought them from, make or model. I just Googled quite mini motors and it gave me a bunch of stuff I researched.
> 
> ...


Ah! Gotcha. I can understand not keeping up with the details. 

I've noticed that about the fan dome, too. I got replacement inner domes but they still seem a little off as to fit. 

Thanks very much for the info. I'll pursue that course as well. :thumbsup:

And I definitely agree with you about the grid vs. smooth now that I've seen the difference. I want to use the grid-hulled versions for a couple of different versions but they really mess it up if you're going for the original look and especially if you're going for one of the pilot versions.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another quick video!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another bit of video fun


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Technical note: Slightly brighter key light and slightly darker shadows will make that model look less like a model.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

She's a beauty. :thumbsup:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another video...lots of fun!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Scotty K (Mar 21, 2011)

Geez, ya know I look at these, and I can't tell the difference.

Well done, sir!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Was that all green screen?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

charonjr said:


> Was that all green screen?


The 1/350 Model was filmed in front of a Blue Screen...just like the original.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Very nice! How did you avoid the blue spillover on the ship that was a bit of a bane for the original effects?


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

The advance of technology since 1966...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So I keep getting requests for longer versions of my homemade Star Trek SPFX. Against my better judgement I have put this little video together that’s little over a minute, a series of clips of a meticulously painted and lit 33” Starship Enterprise.
Filmed in front of a homemade blue screen with a cheap camera and slapped together dolly.
For those who requested the clips, enjoy!!
For the guys who prefer to show their work on a tabletop with a shaky cell phone , With lights so bright and out of scale you need welders goggles, move along, nothing of interest for you here.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another video of my 1/350...in action!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

"Video Removed By The User"???????????????
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jgg1701 said:


> "video removed by the user"???????????????
> -jim g.g.


fixed


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

What does the moving red 'dot' in the lower right quadrant at 0:08 represent? :lurk5:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Another video of my 1/350...in action!
> 
> 1/350 ENTERPRISE SPFX PHASER KLINGON - YouTube


Now that is just to cool!:thumbsup: 
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> What does the moving red 'dot' in the lower right quadrant at 0:08 represent? :lurk5:


A STAR:smile2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JGG1701 said:


> Now that is just to cool!:thumbsup:
> -Jim G.G.



Many thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So on William Shatner's birthday I won Tickets to the Star Trek set tour in Ticonderoga! To meet and hang out with William Shatner as he leads the tour of the meticulously rebuilt sets of the Enterprise!..

I still can't believe it.
I may bring the Enterprise in the video for the Captain's inspection


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Congrates! Maybe he could sign it for you.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Congrates! Maybe he could sign it for you.


He will, for $50.00:wink2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's a raw clip of the model...Complete with the background clutter so many seem to enjoy.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Captain Han Solo said:


> 33" ENTERPRISE - YouTube


For a second there I thought Apollo was making a grab for your Enterprise.:grin2:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You're really going to have to show me how you accomplished this!
I'm almost too scared to start on mine.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

krlee said:


> For a second there I thought Apollo was making a grab for your Enterprise.:grin2:


In the model railroading world we call that the hand crane, but I like Apollo for when it happens in space! :cheers2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

ooops


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

So here is an actual screen cap from a new SPFX video I'll be posting of my 1/350 Polar Lights Enterprise. I had a LOT of fun with this one...It is based off of the clip from the episode Day of the Dove.





AND the video...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Just the SPFX VIDEO


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brilliant!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Brilliant!


Many thanks sir!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Great job on that bluescreen work! Your comps get better each time. Nice lighting and animation as well!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> Great job on that bluescreen work! Your comps get better each time. Nice lighting and animation as well!


Many thanks!

Very nice when fellow fans and builders enjoy the hard work!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Might I suggest you move your camera back about 5-8 feet and zoom in to frame your shot. 
This will give a more characteristic look to the shots....since you really CAN'T improve on the model.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Might I suggest you move your camera back about 5-8 feet and zoom in to frame your shot.
> This will give a more characteristic look to the shots....since you really CAN'T improve on the model.


Thanks.

This shot was based on an actual clip from the show...I wanted it as close as possible without...causing any confusion. The real 11' Miniature was set up in exact same way.

HOWEVER, On a variation of this shot, I have already done what you suggested...as seen here.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

So, you like just downloaded a scene from the original series...Right!? >

Seriously, very nice SFX shot and of course the models are wonderful as usual.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## TomD66 (Apr 25, 2009)

Your modeling skills are excellent and the videos are pretty great too!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some more "tabletop" pictures...however I had to remove the background clutter.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another recreation...this time from the one time used shot from "Metamorphosis"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice job. I have always liked that shot!


(BTW I saw that red star go by again! :cheers2: )


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice job. I have always liked that shot!
> 
> 
> (BTW I saw that red star go by again! :cheers2: )


Thanks! I am glad you enjoyed it sir!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

EXCELLENT! Like the original footage--and even better in some shots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> EXCELLENT! Like the original footage--and even better in some shots. :thumbsup:


Thanks very much my friend. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's a little behind the scenes video of one of my favorite Recreations using my 1/350 Enterprise.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some new clips of my 1/350 build that may be of some interest...


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Shouldn't that cube be a bit bigger?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Captain Robert April said:


> Shouldn't that cube be a bit bigger?


The hell with the cube, always good to see the Enterprise.:wink2:
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Captain Robert April said:


> Shouldn't that cube be a bit bigger?



http://tos.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/1x10/corbomitemanuever026.jpg


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain Han Solo said:


> http://tos.trekcore.com/gallery/albums/1x10/corbomitemanuever026.jpg


I'm looking for the special effects fellow turning the crank to make it spin. :grin2:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I'm looking for the special effects fellow turning the crank to make it spin. :grin2:


You might find it in here.
I'll have to double-check and see.
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More video fun!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A table top/ background cluttered video of my 1:350 Enterprise build.

The model was built from the 1/350 Polar Lights/Round 2 kit.

Second video is a comparison with the actual Filming miniature.

When I built and painted this, it was BEFORE the restoration of the 11' Filming model.
I painted it per the miniature as it appeared in the run of the series.
Special attention was made to the lighting...first it had to be in scale and I studied several SPFX sequences to get it as close to the original as possible in this scale.

The hull colors are custom mixed.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Love the Kit! Warp Speed!:grin2:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Target called and they want their cart back! :toetap05:


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

LOL, I saw that whilst browsing for warp images, lol!:grin2:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A recreation of the classic SPFX clip As well as the cover of The Making Of Star Trek cover....Filmed in front of a Black drop cloth.


----------



## Hobby Dude (Aug 7, 2019)

Here is a clip to accompany your awesome build!!! Keep on Trekkin!


----------

